# Massen an Hornkraut



## klosterort (1. Aug. 2010)

Hallo, liebe Teichianer,
ich habe mehrere Themen durchstöbert aber keine richtige Antwort erhalten.
In meinem Teich ca. 130 qm 65.000 Liter sind von der tiefsten Stelle aus (2,0 m) Massen von __ Hornkraut auf dem Weg durch den Teich. Sogar in der Sumpfzone wuchert es schon. 
Dort bekomme ich das Kraut ja noch in den Griff, aber im Teich?!
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres  ca. 50% Wasser abgelassen und viel heraus geholt aber es wächst um so stärker (glaube ich). Ich sehe keine Fische mehr und die Pflanze breitet sich schon auf der Wasseroberfläche aus.
Wer hat Ideen, wie ich das Kraut auf normales Maß reduzieren kann?
Mit Harke, Stöcken usw. abreißen bringt nichts, zu tief und zu weit weg.
Bitte um Hilfe durch Eure Erfahrung.


----------



## StefanBO (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Erfahrung habe ich da leider nicht. Aber kennst du denn niemanden, der nicht wasserscheu ist? 

Ist das für andere Teichbesitzer hier auch ein Problem? Falls sich da eine Marktlücke auftut ... (Gibt's hier keine Smileys mit Dollarzeichen?) Gibt es schon ein PADI-Specialty dafür?


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo, bin dankbarer Abnehmer, wenn Du davon was los werden willst !!
Gruß Anne


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Klosterort.

Kannst Du uns mal mit ein oder zwei Bildern Deinen Teich zeigen?
Dann fällt die Hilfestellung um einiges leichter...

Es gibt Leute, die schnappen sich ein kleineres Schlauchboot, gehen damit in den Teich (also Boot leer, Mensch daneben) und ernten die zu sehr wuchernden Pflanzen.
Wenn die Pflanzen so sehr wuchern, dürftest Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Nährstoffüberschuß haben. Wenn Du diesen findest und beseitigen kannst, wird das Hornkraut auch nicht mehr so extrem wuchern... 
Wäre das Hornkraut nicht da, hättest Du vermutlich eine dauerhafte Schwebealgenplage. 
Ich denke, einige Hinweise auf die Beseitigung von Algen (Nährstoffüberschuß) dürften daher auch bei Dir überdenkenswert sein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760


----------



## klosterort (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo StefanBo, Jolantha und Annett,
danke für Eure Antworten.
Zu SteanBo, bin zum Glück nicht wasserscheu, aber die Tiefe von 2 m erfordert zum guten entfernen der Pflanzen schon einen Taucheranzug. Am Teichgrund ist eine menge Kies, und das Hornkraut wurzelt wie Teufel. Also abfischen is nich.
Zu Jolantha, ich habe meine Umgebung schon mit Waschkübeln voll versorgt, der Menge im Teich macht das nichts aus. Kannst gerne was ab haben...............
Annett, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das Problem der Nährstoffe werde ich jetzt mal angehen.
Ich habe im Frühjahr den Teich ca. 50 % entleert, das Hornkraut zu 90 % entfernt, alles Laub vom Herbst heraus geholt und frisches Wasser (aus der Leitung) zugeführt. Dachte damit wäre das Problem Hornkraut erledigt, aber Pustekuchen.
Zu Fotos meines Teiches: Ich bin neu im Forum, muss noch lesen, wie ich die Bilder hochlade. Dann gibt es auch Bilder. Bin doch stolz auf mein Schmuckstück 
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Schöner Teich, was man so erkennen kann. 

Hast Du auch ein paar Bilder vom Randbereich? 
Hast Du mal irgendwann das Auffüllwasser bezüglich Nitrat gemessen? 
Wie schon gesagt - einen Punkt nach dem anderen unter dem obigen Link gründlich untersuchen, bringt Dich vielleicht auf die richtige Spur.


----------



## Piddel (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Wolfgang,

gefällt mir sehr gut dein Teich 

Also ich nehme auch ein bißchen Kraut ab 

Grüße Peter


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo!

Hornkraut könnt ich auch gebrauchen, bisher ist es bei mir immer verschwunden. Wenn du also noch was übrig hast....


----------



## Bibo-30 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

hi
Ich würde mich auch als abnemer anbieten


----------



## StefanBO (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Wolfgang,


klosterort schrieb:


> Wer hat Ideen, wie ich das Kraut auf normales Maß reduzieren kann?
> [...]
> Bitte um Hilfe


na also, es haben sich ja schon vier Helfer/innen gemeldet 

Jetzt musst du nur noch Termine vereinbaren, und vielleicht als Service ein paar Handtücher bereit halten


----------



## Duquesa86 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich würde auch von Deinem Hornkraut nehmen, bei mir sieht das nach ein paar Wochen immer ziemlich fertig aus.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Wolfgang,

mir fällt grad ein, dass bei mir im Bereich, wo die Pumpe liegt, NULL Hornkraut, einen Meter nebendran Berge von Hornkraut wachsen. Wo liegt bei Dir die Pumpe ? Wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hi, sag mir wo du wohnst, ich will auch nicht in Deinem Bettchen schlafen, nicht von Deinem Tellerchen essen, ICH will Dein *H O R N K R A U T*
Gruß Anne


----------



## Bebel (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hi Wolfgang 

Du hast ein Problem das ich gerne hätte. Bei mir will einfach keine Unterwasserpflanze wachsen. Ich wünschte mir, mein Problem wäre das Auslichten von Unterwasserpflanzen.
Die Idee mit den Schlauchboot ist doch gut. 

Zweimal im Jahr Auslichten, dafür immer klares Wasser, keine Fadenalgen und gute Wasserwerte ist doch super.

Ach ja, ich nehme auch gerne eine Schubkarre voll Hornkraut.

LG Bebel


----------



## Karoo (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo Hornkrautbesitzer,
na ja - Glück werde ich wohl nicht haben, es haben sich schon so viele für Hornkraut angemeldet.
Aber würde ich sehr, sehr gerne erwerben.
Meinen Teich habe ich in diesem Jahr neu angelegt, sehr viele Pflanzen gekauft und eingesetzt.  Alles wächst auch prima, was AUS dem Wasser ragt.  Aber was UNTER Wasser ist, wächst einfach nicht und ist teilweise
schon abgestorben.  Ich verstehe das nicht. Mein Werte sind o.k.  Aber mein Wasser wird immer grüner. Ja ich weiß, ich muss mich in Geduld üben, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was ich für Algen habe, sie sehen so schmierig aus.

Aber was ich für Dich evtl. etwas wäre: Falls es einen Tauchverein in Deiner Umgebung gibt, schick mal eine Mail hin.  Die freuen sich in der Regel auf neue Tauchplätze, auch wenns klein ist.  Weil man da gute Übungen machen kann und auch Anfänger mit nimmt.  Kleine Spende in den Vereinstopf ist bestimmt willkommen.

Liebe Grüße
Karoo


----------



## klosterort (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Hallo alle lieben Antworter,
werde mich umgehend melden (bis zum Wochenende). Bin zur Zeit leider beruflich sehr angespannt.
Werde dann mehr Bilder zeigen.  Ich hoffe dann auf weitere Tips.
Alle, die Hornkraut haben wollen, kann geholfen werden. Wie kann ich es zu Euch bringen. Abholung (incl. einer Tasse Kaffe oder ein Glas __ Wein/Bier) kann im Südharz erfolgen. Adresse bei ernstem Interesse unter Info@ibc-wissen.de.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang 
PS: Meine Frau hat ein Hobby, (Natur nicht nur im und am Teich - Makrofotos) schaut mal unter www.Ilonasfotos.de wirklich nur Hobby- kein wirtschaftliches Interesse.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Servus Wolfgang

Herzlich Willkommen

Sehr schön angelegter Teich 

Freue mich trotzdem auf viele Fotos davon 

Jetzt zum Ps.

Richte bitte deiner Gattin meinen größten Respekt aus ...wundervolle Fotos 

Gerade diese Fotos von der verlinkten HP sind die "Eintrittskarte" in unserem Forum ..... 

Mittlerweile treiben sich hier bei uns hochkarätige Fotografen herum, da wollen wir deine Gattin nicht missen .... 

Laß sie mal in diese Bilderthreads ein bisserl reinschnuppern:
Libellen
Froschfotos ,Kröten kommen später !
Vögel an der Futterstelle 
Schmetterlinge

Um nur einige aufzuzählen ..... 

Faßt in jedem Thread im "Tiere im und am Teich"-Forum befinden sich hervorragende Fotos ... die könnte auch deine Gattin wunderbarst ergänzen oder noch unbekannte Arten vorstellen 

Würde mich sehr freuen, deine Gattin in unserer Runde begrüßen zu dürfen


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Massen an  Hornkraut*

Servus Wolfgang,

jaaa - ich hab auch reingeschaut. Tolle Bilder! Da kann ich mich Helmut vorbehaltlos anschließen.


----------

